# Natural Juicy Lucy Cigar Review - enjoyed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

to be honest i enjoyed the size of the cigar, it had a nice smeel and the sweetness made it contradicting in a good way, the smoke gave it a nutty/...

Read the full review here: Natural Juicy Lucy Cigar Review - enjoyed


----------

